# Logitech G700 - defekte mechanik od. Treiberprobleme?



## mariohanaman (6. September 2012)

Hallo, seit kurzem habe ich ein Problem bei meiner logitech G700 festgestellt.
Sie funktioniert Einwandfrei beim Doppelklick, allerdings wenn die linke Maustaste bei einer Aktion gedrückt gehalten werden muss, etwa um ein Fenster zu verschieben, verliert sie immerwieder den "Kontakt". Wenn ich versteht was ich meine. Ich verschiebe also ein Fenster, die Maus bleibt dabei physikalisch gedrückt, doch irgendwann bricht das Signal "gedrückt halten" ab, und kommt irgendwann wieder, allerdings an einer anderen Stelle.
Je weiter ich die Maustaste vorne klicke, desto besser ist das Problem, allerdings tritt es in gefühlt 98% der Fälle auch dort auf, daher dachte ich bishinimmer es sei ein mechanisches Problem.


Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem, und könnt mir Helfen. Es ist noch Garantie drauf (von Sommer 2011 - Amazon)!

Desweiteren ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich am Mausrad auf der Rechten Seite (Seite von rechter Maustaste) Korrosion ansetzt. Es wundert mich, da ich bis dato dachte, dass es Plastik wäre, und da die Maus erst ein Jahr alt ist. 

Tipps und Ratschläge erwünscht 
lg mario

Edit: Ich habe heute einen neuen Monitor erhalten (andere Auflösung) kann es daher in irgendeiner Art und Weise zusammenhängne, da mir das Problem heute erst extrem aufgefallen ist?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. September 2012)

Garantie -> Logitech Kundendienst


----------



## Skeksis (6. September 2012)

Also ich bin ja nicht unbedingt ein Freund von Logitechs Produktpalette (bis auf die Fernbedienungen, die sind toll), aber der Support ist echt einsame Spitze! Schick sie ein, bekommst garantiert ne Neue.


----------



## mariohanaman (7. September 2012)

Die Maus hatte mich damals durch ihr gutes Konzept zu einem durhaus akzeptablen Preis überzeugt, und eigentlich ist auch alles tip-top, bis halt auf das Problem. Sodann werde ich morgen mal beim Support anrufen.


----------



## Viron83 (20. September 2012)

Exakt gleiches Problem bei mir!

Ebenso habe ich Probleme mit der rechten Maustaste wie oben beschrieben. Das nun seit 3 Tagen. Habe Treiber aktualisiert etc.... Nichts half. Ebenso soweit es mir möglich war gereinigt...

Das Problem bleibt leider weiter bestehen....

@mariohanaman, hast du etwas beim Logitech Support erreicht?


----------



## cdo (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo. Genau dieses Problem habe ich auch, jetzt sogar zum zweiten Mal. Linke Maustaste reagiert nicht immer bzw. der Auslösepunkt wird immer schlechter, sprich: man muß die Taste immer fester drücken, um einen Effekt zu erziehlen. Auch beim gedrückt halten und Fenster ziehen, "verliert" die Maus ab und dann den Kontakt.
Meine erste G700 hat knapp sechs Monate gehalten, die jetzt zweite hat die gleichen Probleme nach knapp drei Monaten


----------



## Andregee (26. Oktober 2012)

Der aktuelle AMD Beta Treiber macht bei mir mit allen Logitech Geräten Ärger


----------



## tarag (20. April 2013)

Hallo Leute, ist schon eine Lösung in Sicht außer einschicken? Naja der thread ist ja schon ein wenig älter aber das Problem scheint wohl immer noch akut zu sein. 
Seit einigen Monaten quäle ich mich auch mit diesem Fehler rum. Rechte Maustaste verliert ständig den Kontakt. aufgefallen ist es mir als GuildWars 2 raus kam, immer wenn man den Char oder Bildschirm mit gedrückter rechter Maustaste drehen will, verliert die Maustaste den Kontakt bzw. das Signal.

Ich habe den aktuellsten Treiber 8.45.88 drauf. Auch in DeadSpace 3, wo man die rechte Maustaste gedrückt halten muss um zu zielen / schießen habe ich dieses Problem. Das Spiel ist somit kaum spielbar, da ich fast nie zum Schießen komme, weil das Signal ständig abbricht (Soviel gestorben bin ich noch nie in DeadSpace^^). 
Das ist meine erste Logitech Maus mit der ich solche Probleme habe, bei meinem Vorgänger der Logitech G5 traten solche Probleme nicht auf.


----------



## tarag (22. April 2013)

Habe jetzt mit dem Logitech Service gesprochen, es handelt sich hier um einen bekannten Hardware defekt und die Maus wird ausgetauscht!


----------



## Johnnii360 (1. Juli 2013)

Servus! Habe das selbe Problem nun bei mir entdeckt. Allerdings tritt der Fehler nicht bei Nutzung per Funk oder einem anderen Kabel auf. Es scheint bei mir das originale Kabel zu sein, dass lt. einem anderen User in einem anderen Forum einen Kabelbruch haben könnte. Bei so einem starren, unflexiblen Kabel kein Wunder.

Somit ist die Vermutung, dass es der Schalter oder das OS ist, nicht zu 100% gegeben - zumal die Maus nicht gerade eine der billigsten ist.


----------



## zeta75 (3. Juli 2013)

> Servus! Habe das selbe Problem nun bei mir entdeckt. Allerdings tritt der Fehler nicht bei Nutzung per Funk oder einem anderen Kabel auf. Es scheint bei mir das originale Kabel zu sein, dass lt. einem anderen User in einem anderen Forum einen Kabelbruch haben könnte. Bei so einem starren, unflexiblen Kabel kein Wunder.


 ich nutze einfach ein Ladekabel von einm  HTC Telefon. Was wstl flexibler ist .Die Datenübertragung bleibt ja weiter über Funk(STick drinn)


----------



## AlBundy81 (26. August 2013)

Hatte das Problem bei meiner ersten G700 auch, Support angerufen und die haben mir ersatz geschickt. 
Nach ca. n halben Jahr das selbe problem mit der neuen maus. Dann hab ich die alte mal aufgeschraubt.

Unter den Tasten also der Kontakt zwischen dem Taster auf der Platine und der Maustaste gibts nach meiner meinung ne fehlkonstruktion.
Wenn Ihr die erhebungen der Maustaste abschleift bzw. wie ich mit nem Kattermesser abrasiert fruchtet die maus wieder 1A!

Mit der 2. G700 hab ich es bereits auch gemacht, wie gesagt selbes Problem und sie fruchtet wieder 1a.

Problem: ihr braucht danach neue Skates

MFG


----------



## Roland01 (20. September 2013)

AlBundy81 schrieb:


> Hatte das Problem bei meiner ersten G700 auch, Support angerufen und die haben mir ersatz geschickt.
> Nach ca. n halben Jahr das selbe problem mit der neuen maus. Dann hab ich die alte mal aufgeschraubt.
> 
> Unter den Tasten also der Kontakt zwischen dem Taster auf der Platine und der Maustaste gibts nach meiner meinung ne fehlkonstruktion.
> ...



Entschuldigung das ich tote wiederbelebe, aber das muss jetzt sein. Klasse Tipp, hat mir  70€ gespart. Danke!


----------



## NerdXpert (5. Oktober 2013)

Logitech G700 Tasten Fix

Habt ihr auch Probleme mit eurer G700 Maus ???
Ich habe hier mal ein kleinen Fix für alle die das gleiche Problem haben wie ich.

Hin und wieder verliert eure Maus beim Drücken der Linken oder Rechten Maustaste den Kontakt.
Wie z.B.: beim verschieben eines Fensters auf euren Desktop?
Oder vielleicht auch beim Zocken wenn ihr z.B.: Euren Char drehen wollt um ihn mal genauer anzusehen?

Dann habe ich hier ein kleinen Kostenlosen Fix um dieses Problem zu beseitigen....

Viel Spaß wenn es bei euch nicht klappt dann schreibt einfach ein Kommentar!

Sonst daumen hoch! Und ggf Abonnieren!

### UM EINEN KURZTSCHLUSS ZU VERMEIDEN TRENNT BITTE DIE MAUS VON USB UND ENTFERNT DIE BATTERIE ###
### DENKT DRAN BEIM ÖFFNEN DEINES PRODUKTS ERLISCHT DIE GARANTIE ###

Hier ein Link zum Fix auf Youtube:


Logitech G700 Tasten Fix - YouTube


Vielleicht kann ich jemand damit Helfen habe das Selbe Problem gehabt!!! Wenn es geholfen hat bitte weitersagen


----------



## Zsinj (6. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die Tipps, muss ich beizeiten mal ausprobieren. 

Langsam bin ich echt von Logitech enttäuscht.


----------



## Smil0r (6. Oktober 2013)

Das mit Logitech ist wie bei diesen neuartigen Pizzarien, die nicht nur Pizza sondern auch pommes, Schnitzel, Gyros, Döner und chinesisch anbieten. 
Ist doch klar das das alles nicht so eine Geschmackliche Sensation wird. 
Auch klar ist das die Pizzaria die nur Pizza anbietet viel besser schmeckt als bei der ersten. 
Die sind einfach spezialisiert und deswegen haben die auch diese Qualität.
Ich würd jederzeit was anderes nehmen als Logitech. Aber natürlich gilt es sich einfach gut zu informieren so geht beim kauf auch nichts schief.


----------



## zittrig (30. November 2013)

Meine G700 spinnt auch schon seit einiger Zeit. Unregelmäßig, habe auch Zeiten, wo sie einwandfrei tat, was sie soll, aber momentan ist es wieder übel. Entweder keine Reaktion bei einem einfachen Klick, da der Kontakt abbricht und ich z.B. plötzlich bei einem Ego-Shooter "Ladehemmung" habe  oder sie produziert unwillkürlich Doppelklicks bei einfachem Klick. Gerade beim Umgang mit Thunderbird echt ätzend ...

Da ich sie schon gebraucht gekauft hatte (da lief sie auch noch einwandfrei) ist leider nichts mit von wegen Kundendienst und Umtausch. Werde also mal schauen, was neue Skates kosten und den Schraubenzieher ansetzen.

Oder ich nehme einen Teil vom Weihnachtsgeld und hole mir die G700s (evtl. wieder gebraucht). Die soll zumindest bei der Akku-Dauer etwas besser sein.


----------



## Smil0r (30. November 2013)

Schau dir doch auch mal eine Gigabyte m8600 an, habe sie seid 3 Jahren etwa und bin Wirklichkeit zufrieden. Aber sie ist etwas hecklastig wegen dem Akku. Der Akku ist in wenigen sekunden austauschbar und da sind schon 2 Akkus dabei. Aber die ganze Ausstattung  ist klasse.


----------



## zettiii (16. Oktober 2014)

Na super, jetzt habe ich das selbe Problem gehabt, das Video als Lesezeichen gespeichert und mir neue Pads bestellt und wollte eben anfangen. Steht da nicht bei Youtube 
" Dieses Video wurde vom Nutzer entfernt." Naja muss jetzt so gehen


----------

